# RECENT REEF DEPLOYMENT #'s



## SolarFlare

I am posting the recent reef deployment #'s as a* Public Service Announcement*. I have also attached the current up to date complete list from the Escambia County reef program.

Thanks Ropbt Turpin for your hard work and supplying this information to me so that I could post it for the PFF easy access.

The followings #'s begin with the Navarre Pier Rubble deployment this past summer in Nearshore East, to the recent Pensacola Bay deployment.


188
NPR#1 NavarrePierRubble**May 2010 59 concrete pieces: deck spans, pilings, piling caps
45d (depth) *30 18.000'N -87 12.600'W*

189
NPR#2 NavarrePierRubble** May 2010 Two concrete deck "T" spans: 4’x3’x60’ 
46d *30 18.020'N- 87 12.797'W*

190
NPR#3 NavarrePierRubble** May 2010 Two concrete deck "T" spans: 10’x3.5’x45’ 
49d *30 17.995'N- 87 12.870'W*

191
NPR#4 NavarrePierRubble** May 2010 Two concrete deck "T" spans: 10’x3.5’x45’ 
46d *3**0 17.991'N- 87 13.068'W*

192
NPR#5 NavarrePierRubble** May 2010 Two concrete deck "T" spans: 10’x3.5’x45’; 10'x3.5'x40'
45d *30 17.978'N -87 13.108'W *

193
Lane Gichrist Reef** Jan 2011 Conrete rubble from Gulf Breeze Fishing Bridge (under construction)
50d *3**0 17.467'N- 87 13.773'W*

194
Escambia County Bay Reef1** Jan 2011 Concrete structures (under construction)
*13d 30 19.738'N -87 10.871'W*


*Happy Fishing*

*BP*

View attachment Artificial_reefMASTER_list_21Jan2011.pdf


----------

